# Salem Rd in Conyers



## OL' Square Britches (Mar 26, 2008)

If yall want to have a little tournament-cook out there used to be an awesome private lake in conyers off of salem rd that had a pavilion. I used to work at the Bio Lab in Conyers and we had our picnics there-the owner used to lease it out to people having family gatherings and such, i think they have 3 or 4 lakes and a big pavilion, we used to loan out dunk-tank to him when he would lease it out to folks. I can't remember the man's name he might have passed on by now-he had a German fella as his caretaker and they used to let me bank fish there, i remember the German fell asking why there were so many bass but they were all small, i told him they do more chasing then actually eating and that was why the were all runts. So he & i starting cutting down trees for blow downs and putting in some brushpiles, sure enough about 2 years later we were catching some 3 & 4 lbers. Maybe if some body in Conyers around the Salem rd area knows who i am talking about they could contact them, this was back in the mid 80's, but this place is perfect for a gathering of about 100 people.


----------



## jdm_22 (Mar 27, 2008)

If you have any more info, I would be glad to check on it! I live between Salem Road and 212hwy. Where on Salem Road was this place? I would happily stop by and talk to whoever I need to.
Jason


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm pretty dang certain you're referring to the Gross Lake area, sortof at the corner of Fairview Rd and Salem Rd.   Used to be about four or five small lakes, some soccer fields, I think a pavilion and such.  It's all been turned into a giant subdivision/townhouse/apartment complex now called The Enclave on the Fairview Rd side, there's a new subdivision going in between the two churches right there on Salem, and the far end is surrounded by the Summerset Apartment complex on Salem Rd.   The Gross family used to own that area and I heard they were holding out until the price was right.  It started being devloped about five or six years ago.  

Used to be a great place for gatherings, but the pressure from developers finally caved them.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats it, Gross Lake, i lived there in the mid 80's, it was a great time, kind of sad to hear its been surrounded by housing but folks need somewhere to live. I drive by the salem rd exit all the time heading to Jackson, Sinclair, Oconee, & Clark Hill, my wife & i now live in Woodstock.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 27, 2008)

My mother rented a condo in Fieldstone view from One of the Gross Brothers in 1983, when we first moved down to Conyers.  She worked for John Deere, and  I can remember going to  a couple of John Deere  Company picnics over at Gross Lake.  
I sure wish this area was the same way now, as it was back then.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Mar 27, 2008)

You got that right my friend, miss those days, i used to live in fieldstone straight across from the golf course off Salem rd, & way back then when the fella that owned that golf course was pretty cool, before someone bought him out, he would let me and a neighbor in Fieldstone fish a pond on that golf course, a pond that was at the end of a dead end rd, we only fished one side of the pond so that we were never in the golfers way. I caught a 11 lb 2 oz largemouth(Hand Scales) out of that pond, the new owner made it total off limits though, found out about it from my neighbor who had gone there to fish not knowing it was under new ownership, he said a couple of golfers phoned the new owner who came out there and told him it was off limits to non-members-if you were a member of the Fieldstone Country Club though you could play a round and bring your fishing rods along but could only fish the one side out of the way. i think the membership was too high so we didn't fish there any more, darn good pond.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have fished that pond myself.  Like yourself, I  also had permission from the old owner.  We used to wear the fish out  in that pond.   This was around 1985 or 86.  I was in middle school then.  
This thread is really bringing back the old memories.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe y'all aren't as old of a codger as I am,so you might not remember this song: "Don't It Make You Wanta Go Home." Joe South [a Ga. Boy] sang it,and it's about exactly what y'all are talking about.It even mentions the old Yellow River drag-strip.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 28, 2008)

*I know the song*



rangerdave said:


> Maybe y'all aren't as old of a codger as I am,so you might not remember this song: "Don't It Make You Wanta Go Home." Joe South [a Ga. Boy] sang it,and it's about exactly what y'all are talking about.It even mentions the old Yellow River drag-strip.



I have heard that song, and you are absolutely right.


----------



## bad mojo (Mar 28, 2008)

joe,s grandpa and grandma had a farm where the dragstrip used to be now it a campground and just a part of the dragstrip is left boys i am 50 and i have coon hunted there  hunted all the land where lake oconee is now before it was flooded.to many people to little country side now. to quoate joe south ( there,s a dragstrip down by the riverside where my grandma,s cow used to graze , now the grass do,nt grow and the river do,nt flow like it did in my childhood days. do,nt it make you want to go home


----------



## bwarren2 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Gross Lake*

I grew up in Conyers and lived in Fieldstone as well. I rember fishing the golf course and Gross lake. Ben Gross even let me hunt some of his property towards Social Circle. I miss all that too. The area is all grown up and changed as all the family's have grwon up and moved on. I even remember when Fieldstone Golf Course was a good place to play, even remember the plane crash at the tennis courts. Oh well, those days are gone, it was a great place to grow up.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 31, 2008)

Gross Lake... good place to park 

but alas, it is no more.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 31, 2008)

I grew up in Conyers as well graduated from Rockdale HS. The place has really changed over the years but was a great place in the 80's.


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Mar 31, 2008)

> It even mentions the old Yellow River drag-strip.



Now that brings back some old memories.  I tore up more than one car down there. 

Now the place is a trailer park.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Apr 1, 2008)

I was born and raised in Conyers and its hard to find anyone here anymore that is from here originally. I live near Jackson lake now and Conyers was a great place in the 80's and early 90's. Now its totally off limits to me unless I HAVE to go in there. I use to fish at Gross lake and go to my mom and dads company picnics. Heck my Daddy use to race down at the old drag strip near the yellow river. I miss the good ole days of Conyers and heck it hasn't even been that long..


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 15, 2008)

Lots of old Conyers boys on here. I grew up there too in the 80's and early 90's. Moved away with the USAF and then moved back in 2000 but eventually got run out because the place turned into the hood. I remember when Conyers used to have their 4th fireworks out at Gross Lake. Also remember when 138 was nothing but Salem gate and there was two grocery stores to choose from. Man those were the days. Now it resembles a cross between Memorial drive and Lithonia.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Apr 15, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> Lots of old Conyers boys on here. I grew up there too in the 80's and early 90's. Moved away with the USAF and then moved back in 2000 but eventually got run out because the place turned into the hood. I remember when Conyers used to have their 4th fireworks out at Gross Lake. Also remember when 138 was nothing but Salem gate and there was two grocery stores to choose from. Man those were the days. Now it resembles a cross between Memorial drive and Lithonia.



Grew up in Conyers,too. Graduated Rockdale HS 1994. I remember when 138 was about barren besides the K-Mart and Richway. I avoid Conyers as much as I can now. It ain't what it used to be.


----------



## drawdown (Apr 15, 2008)

*Lithonia*

Man don't be dragging down Lithonia


----------



## insanehunter (Apr 15, 2008)

i use to fish there it sure has changed and conyers has turned into atlanta it was a great place in the 80s


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Conyers = East Dekalb

I lived there from 92-03.  My folks now live right down the road in Newton Co.  Anybody here go to Salem High School or graduate late 90's-2000?


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 15, 2008)

*Me too...*

I grew up on Brown Bridge Rd just down from the Salem Road intersection, went to Newton Co High in the 80's.  It was a great place back then.  I fished at several of the Gross Lakes, watched my girlfriends play soccer on the fields, parked at the pavilion, played golf at Fieldstone... used to cruise the shopping centers in Conyers when I got a car... There was only the twin cinema at first, then they built the multiplex on 138 and a few more fast food places came in... still wasn't too bad back then.  Then I went to college, got married and moved back to the Salem/Brown Bridge Rd area in 1994..  by 1999 it was time for us to get out of there.  200 unit subdivision on 100 acres of woods I used to play on as a kid, with the only entry road going past my front door.   How many dang gas stations, grocery stores and ff places do you really need ?  Do people really like living in each other's armpits ?  Not for me.  Thankfully, my wife's family had some land over near Augusta, so I found a job over here & said goodbye to the sprawl.  Whenever I go back to see my parents I just shake my head when I think about how great a place that area was when I was growing up there.

Thanks for the memories !


----------



## jbi1104 (Apr 15, 2008)

Lived there as well in the late 80's to early 90's.  Used to play soccer at Gross Lake.  Times have changed in that community.


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 15, 2008)

I was the market manger at the winndixie there till it went out.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone remember the the only sporting goods store around back then? Sportsmans Paradise...

That little store was great.


----------



## SGaither (Apr 16, 2008)

Doc,
I graduated from Salem in 98.  Moved to Conyers in 89 when my dad was transferred with AT&T.  Fished Gross Lakes, what used to be Eastwood Baptist Church lakes, Georgia's lake, Fieldstone golf course lake, Fieldstone View lake, AT&T lakes, farm ponds across the street from Flat Shoals Elementary, Lambeth Estates lake, Henson Village lake.  If it was within walking distance my buddies and I fished it on a daily basis.  The fun part was several of my honey holes you could only get about a dozen or so cast in before you had to hit the woods running.  Of course that was in the early 90's when I was much younger and not quite as smart.

Heck I grew up on Flat Shoals Road not far from Salem and this was my stomping grounds.  I've got some fond memories of that area but ya'll are absolutely right, it has for sure changed for the worse as those were the good ole days.  I remember 138 was a two lane road and all you had was KMart, Salem Gate Shopping Center behind Waffle House, Movie theater, Target, Kroger, Big Star, Del Taco, Taco Bell, McDonald's and KFC.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 16, 2008)

SGaither said:


> Doc,
> I graduated from Salem in 98.  Moved to Conyers in 89 when my dad was transferred with AT&T.  Fished Gross Lakes, what used to be Eastwood Baptist Church lakes, Georgia's lake, Fieldstone golf course lake, Fieldstone View lake, AT&T lakes, farm ponds across the street from Flat Shoals Elementary, Lambeth Estates lake, Henson Village lake.  If it was within walking distance my buddies and I fished it on a daily basis.  The fun part was several of my honey holes you could only get about a dozen or so cast in before you had to hit the woods running.  Of course that was in the early 90's when I was much younger and not quite as smart.
> 
> Heck I grew up on Flat Shoals Road not far from Salem and this was my stomping grounds.  I've got some fond memories of that area but ya'll are absolutely right, it has for sure changed for the worse as those were the good ole days.  I remember 138 was a two lane road and all you had was KMart, Salem Gate Shopping Center behind Waffle House, Movie theater, Target, Kroger, Big Star, Del Taco, Taco Bell, McDonald's and KFC.



I used to run all around Flat Shoals myself and have fished some of the places you mentioned. I have had to hit the trees myself from time to time.


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Apr 16, 2008)

I moved here in 1975. Been here ever sence and now I am too old and too poor to move, so I guest I stcuk here.
Even with all the changes its really not that bad. My son gradurated from Rockdale High School in 1984. He is smarter than I am he now lives in Newborn.


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Apr 16, 2008)

ButcherTony said:


> I was the market manger at the winndixie there till it went out.



Tony is that why we don't have a Winn dixie now???
You should know who I am. You are at Publix now aren't you.
Bobby


----------



## rockdawg (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been there for 40 years now. You used to be able to go to town and see at least one person you knew every time. Now, traffic on 138 is so bad, you can't even get to town. They never slow down building stuff. Finish one building and start tearing down the trees next door to it for something else.


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 17, 2008)

Hunterbob1 said:


> Tony is that why we don't have a Winn dixie now???
> You should know who I am. You are at Publix now aren't you.
> Bobby


I hope im not the reason winndixie went out
yes im at publix now
ill have to see a mug shot I dont know who you are


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Apr 17, 2008)

ButcherTony said:


> I hope im not the reason winndixie went out
> yes im at publix now
> ill have to see a mug shot I dont know who you are



You might be able to see a mugshot at the post office.
I worked Conagra, Eckrich, Amour, Butterball, Heathy Choice. I am old and my memory is gone, but I think I saw you at Sigman Rd Publix.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 17, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Conyers = East Dekalb
> 
> I lived there from 92-03.  My folks now live right down the road in Newton Co.  Anybody here go to Salem High School or graduate late 90's-2000?



My cousin, Jessica Williams, graduated in 2000 from Salem...


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 17, 2008)

I used to live in a n'hood behind the old county jail. It was no bigger than te Majic Market right beside it. We'd ride bikes/skateboards to Old Town and get ice cream at Beasleys.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 18, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> My cousin, Jessica Williams, graduated in 2000 from Salem...



I know her.


----------



## Reel Time (Apr 24, 2008)

I just moved out of Conyers. I lived there for 21 years. Rased my two childern there. Lived out 138 near the Henery co. line. It was a great place to live and have a family. The times they are a changing. Moved to Madison, it is alot like Conyers 20 years ago just add Oconee, not to rub it in but I am fishing in 10 min from the house. Redlands across the street.  Life is good.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 28, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I know her.



Cool. When did you graduate? She is now married, living on Lake Sinclair, and is a district sales manager for UPS... Went camping with her and her husband a couple of weeks back...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> Cool. When did you graduate? She is now married, living on Lake Sinclair, and is a district sales manager for UPS... Went camping with her and her husband a couple of weeks back...



2000, as well.

I'm pretty sure I know who you are talking about.  I recognize the name and have a face associated... not an extremely rare name, though, ya know


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 28, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 2000, as well.



Bunch of young uns!


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 28, 2008)

Tall, blondish/brownish hair, good looking girl. Played softball. I think she was homecoming queen. 




Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 2000, as well.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know who you are talking about.  I recognize the name and have a face associated... not an extremely rare name, though, ya know


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 5, 2008)

>The times they are a changing.

You can say that again. I've been here since 1987. Loved Conyers during the early 90's reminded me of my home town. Wife taught at Conyers Middle School and we attended 1st Baptist when it was small and downtown. We're thinking of leaving too.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 5, 2008)

returntoarchery said:


> >The times they are a changing.
> 
> You can say that again. I've been here since 1987. Loved Conyers during the early 90's reminded me of my home town. Wife taught at Conyers Middle School and we attended 1st Baptist when it was small and downtown. We're thinking of leaving too.



Sad that Conyers has gotten so bad. I have great memories from there. I remember when Dr. Futch did house calls.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 10, 2008)

Dr. Futch... I think he did every sports physical in Conyers for about 50 years... Drop "ya trowsas"... "now cough"...  Dr. Futch lived in my neighborhood.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Jun 10, 2008)

This brings back alot of memories the old K-Mart, Krystal, Waffle House and a few other stores. Wasn't much there growing up. I was raised there and my family still owns property near the Conyers area. It really is sad to see how much it has grown up around Conyers. I know my family property is now surrounded by a subdivision off Flat Shoals Rd. Talking about some great hunting and fishing in that area. It's absolutely sad how things have to change.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 11, 2008)

The same thing is happening to Georgia that has happened to Florida: Over-developement and over-population. 
Georgia is getting the "overflow" from Florida.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> Dr. Futch... I think he did every sports physical in Conyers for about 50 years... Drop "ya trowsas"... "now cough"...  Dr. Futch lived in my neighborhood.



lol... Cold Hands Futch!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 11, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> lol... Cold Hands Futch!





I haven't heard that in years..


----------

